# Schlagendes Geräusch im Wiegetritt



## Dauerposter (8. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

fahre ein 2008er AMS 125 in 22". Ausstattung ist komplett XT bis auf Bremsen und Naben. Habe 98kg und von früher noch einen recht starken Antritt.

Im Wiegetritt und bei starkem Beschleunigen "knackst" es regelmäßig im hinteren Bereich des Rads. Wenn die Kette vorne auf dem mittleren Blatt liegt häufiger als auf dem großen. Antriebsverlust ist keiner zu Spüren. Dämpfer schlägt auch nicht durch. Keine "verbotene" Kettenblatt/Ritzel-Kombination.

Das Geräusch ist auf jeden Fall von der Trittfrequenz abhängig (direkt proportional oder wie war das ). Aber auch der Hinterbau sackt ja proportional zur Trittfrequenz ein. Kann also sowohl was am Antrieb sein (Innenlager, Kurbeln, Kettenblätter, Kette, Ritzel) oder was an der Lagerung des Hinterbaus.

Das Geräusch ist ziemlich laut, man spürt es auch in den Pedalen/Füßen. Es ist dem Geräusch ähnlich, wenn einem ein Stein an die Alufelge klatscht.

Ein Kollege meint nun, das käme von der Kette und wäre normal. Die Kette bekäme durch das Einfedern Spiel / wird verkantet und rutscht beim Antritt ein wenig durch. Er hat das bei seinem Bike auch, Geräusch fast identisch. Nun hat mein AMS aber gerade mal 100km auf der Uhr, ist also quasi neu und dank XT sollte es auch einigermaßen robust ausgestattet sein. Der Sattel ist es nicht. Auch die Kurbeln sitzen fest.

Mit dem Geräusch an sich kann ich schon Leben, nur ist es ein ungutes Gefühl bei vollem Antritt, man möchte ja nicht Lenker oder Oberrohr zwischen den Beinen haben 

Hat dieses Problem evtl. noch jemand bei seinem AMS festgestellt?


PS: Auch mein Sattel (Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow) knackst ordentlich. Der ist leicht federnd aufgehängt. Gibt es dagegen ein Rezept (z.B. Öl in die Lagerbuchsen) oder legt sich das nach einer Einfahrphase?

Grüße


----------



## citycobra (8. Mai 2008)

hi dauerposter,

hast du denn außer der kurbel auch mal die pedale nachgezogen? habe ebenfalls einen recht starken antritt und fahre viele berge sogar im sitzen. hin und wieder muss ich aber auch in den wiegetritt, habe bei meinem ams125 aber noch keinerlei probleme gehabt. pedale also in jedem fall mal prüfen, wenn möglich auch mal gegen andere tauschen. vielleicht hilft das ja schon.  

gruß
maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (9. Mai 2008)

Muss mal dein Tretlager nachziehen die werden gerne mal nicht richtig angezogen  

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Dauerposter (9. Mai 2008)

War vorhin beim Händler.

Innenlager war leicht locker, aber auch nach Festziehen selbiges Geräusch. Kurbeln und Pedale sind es auch nicht.

Händler vermutet Hinterbau. Entweder Verbindung locker oder ein Lager schief eingepresst. Ganz toll. Termin erst übernächste Woche.

Evtl. sollte ich gleich einen neuen Hinterbau verlangen, denn ~200km mit schiefem Lager tun m.E. nicht nur dem Lager nicht gut.




Werde es heute Abend nochmal ohne Sattelstütze testen.


----------



## Snevern (9. Mai 2008)

Knackt es auch wenn du auf dein Cube Sitzt ,aber nicht die Füße auf den Pedallen hast. 
Und dann wippen tust auf deinem Rad beim rollen oder beim stehen ???


Setzte mal die 4 Schrauben für die Flaschenhalter mit Fett ein das sind auch oft Knack PUNKTE


----------



## Muehi (9. Mai 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Knackt es auch wenn du auf dein Cube Sitzt ,aber nicht die Füße auf den Pedallen hast.
> Und dann wippen tust auf deinem Rad beim rollen oder beim stehen ???



Ich stell mir das leicht problematisch vor, Füße von den Pedalen und dann im Stehen wippen? 

²Dauerposter:
Versteh ich das richtig, dass du bei deinem Händler nen Termin brauchst, um die Schrauben am Hinterbau zu kontrollieren? Oder wurden die schon alle nachgezogen? Falls nicht, kannst du ja auch problemlos selber kontrollieren, ob irgendeine Schraube bei den Lagern sich gelockert hast. Die Schrauben sollte man sowieso in den ersten Wochen öfters kontrollieren. 

Hatte bei meinem Stereo anfangs auch immer wieder nen recht lautes knacken, war aber ne Schraube an nem Hinterbaulager, die etwas zu locker war. Hat mein Händler kurz nachgezogen, und ruhig wars.


----------



## Dauerposter (10. Mai 2008)

Ist nicht ganz einfach @ Snevern. 

Aber auch bei normalem Einfedern hinten wenn auf den Pedalen stehend knackst nichts. Scheint also wirklich was am Antrieb selbst oder am Hinterbau zu sein, was allerdings nur bei Zug an der Antriebsseite auftritt.

Sattelstütze kann ich mittlerweile auch ausschließen, ebenso wie die Flaschenhalterschrauben.

@Muehi:

Die wollen den Hinterbau ja zerlegen. Werde da aber noch Druck machen, vor allem will ich auf mein neues Bike in der Saison nicht tage- oder wochenlang verzichten, wenn die dran rumbasteln/auf Ersatzteile warten.
Da ich Montagsgeräte nahezu magisch anziehe, bekomme die auch genau zwei Chancen den Mangel zu beheben, dann geht das Bike zurück.

Kann man die Schrauben bedenkenlos nachziehen? Meine mal was von Schraubenkleber gelesen zu haben, der wäre ja dann hinüber?


----------



## tutterchen (10. Mai 2008)

ein fläschchen schraubensicherung von loctite ist sicher schnell besorgt. die lager aber nur mit den vorgegebenen momenten anziehen. download gibts bei cube auf der homepage.

schau vielleicht auch einmal nach dem zahnkranz, der scheint auch öfter nicht richtig angezogen zu sein.


----------



## Janus1972 (10. Mai 2008)

hatte das prob bei meinem neuen sting auch. war bei meinem dealer, der hat die schraube der dämpferaufnahme eingeklebt. dann hatte ich ruhe. jetzt geht es von vorne los. jetzt knarzt es im bereich kettenstrebe zum lager (lager in richtung tretlager)
da ich jetzt in urlaub fliege bringt ein kumpel das bike nächstes we für mich weg. mein dealer will auch den kompletten hinterbau zerlegen. mal schauen, mit zwei nachbesserungen bin ich einverstanden, danach, naja denke einige von euch kennen das bgb. entweder geld zurück oder neuer rahmen. wird sicherlich noch lustig werden.


----------



## Muehi (10. Mai 2008)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> Kann man die Schrauben bedenkenlos nachziehen? Meine mal was von Schraubenkleber gelesen zu haben, der wäre ja dann hinüber?



Jap, kann man. 
Einfach mal mit nem Innensechskantschlüssel mit nicht zu großem Hebel schauen, ob sich irgendne Schraube am Hinterbau mit wenig Kraft bewegen lässt. 
Wenn sich nichts rührt, dann auch nicht nachziehen - dann geht die Schraubensicherung auch nicht kaputt. 
Und wenn ne Schraube lose ist - dann ist die Schraubensicherung eh schon hinüber  

Aber Vorsicht, nicht mit aller Gewalt anknallen - 6Nm sind nicht viel...


----------



## Dauerposter (12. Mai 2008)

Heute habe ich die Ursache gefunden:

Das Gelenk rechts vor dem Schaltwerk hatte mitten in eine Tour 5-6mm seitliches Spiel  Die Kettenstrebe schlackerte deswegen wild hin- und her.

Habe heute nochmal dran gezogen, da im Laufe des Tages das Geräusch immer lauter wurde und nicht nur im Wiegetritt zu hören war.

Gestern saß das Gelenk noch ohne fühlbares Spiel.

Habe die Schraubverbindung dann angezogen, Spiel war weg. Geräusche bei starkem Antritt immer noch zu hören, aber deutlich leiser. Nach 5km Fahrt hatte das Lager aber schon wieder 4-5mm Spiel.

Ich denke auch dass Loctite da nicht mehr viel ausrichten kann. Entweder ist was im Lager schon kaputt (nach 200km) oder ein Distanzstück o.ä. wurde vergessen. Auf mich wirkt die "Gabel" der Kettenstrebe viel zu weit geöffnet für die Aufnahme des anderen Teils.

Die Frage ist auch, inwieweit andere Lager am Hinterbau durch diese Schlamperei in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden. Das Hauptlager wird beim Schlackern der Kettenstrebe ziemlich seitlich belastet.

Eigentlich sollte man alle AMS (125) Fahrer vor dieser Schlamperei warnen, die Unfallgefahr ist ja nicht ohne, wenn man nicht auf die Geräusche achtet. 

Im Laufe des Tages lade ich mal ein Video hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muehi (12. Mai 2008)

Moin,

oha, soviel Spiel klingt nicht gut. 

Bin auf das Video/Bild gespannt, bei meinem Stereo btw. sind an jedem Horst-Link Lager zwei Plastikscheiben montiert, die entsprechend ausgefräst sind, damit sich das Lager auch richtig mitdreht. 
Vielleicht ist das beim AMS eine ähnliche Konstruktion, und es wurden die Scheiben bei der Montage vergessen - würde das gewaltige Spiel erklären.


----------



## Dauerposter (12. Mai 2008)

Hier mal ein Video (2MB), nicht von den Nebengeräuschen irritieren lassen:

http://rapidshare.com/files/114252774/AMS.MPG.html

(evtl. auf "free" klicken, Zeit abwarten und dann Sicherheitscode eintippen).


----------



## Dauerposter (12. Mai 2008)

So, nun ist es so weit...

Kurz nach dem Start zur heutigen Tour hat es mit einem Knall die Schraubverbindung am rechten Horstlink zerrissen. Ganz toll 

Morgen in der Früh werde ich bei meinem Händler (Radsport Rabe, München) vorstellig werden und meinem Ärger Luft machen. Bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob ich "nur" Nachbesserung oder Nachlieferung eines mangelfreien Rads verlangen soll (wer weiß, was sonst noch alles in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde durch dieses Lagerspiel). Insbesondere werde ich ein knappe, aber angemessene Frist  setzen (wenn auch eigentlich nicht notwendig). Habe keine Lust, 3 Wochen auf mein 1 Woche altes Bike zu verzichten. Andernfalls bekommen die ihre Mühle wieder, ich mein Geld und schaue mich woanders um.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:














Industrielager konnte ich übrigens in dem Gelenk keine erkennen, sieht für mich wie ein Gleitlager aus. Oder haben die bei mir die Lager vergessen?

Werde in dem Lagerprobleme-Thread mal auf meinen Thread hier verlinken. Cube scheint die Probleme also nichteinmal bei den 2008er Modellen im Griff zu haben.


----------



## probschdi (13. Mai 2008)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> fahre ein 2008er AMS 125 in 22". Ausstattung ist komplett XT bis auf Bremsen und Naben. Habe 98kg und von früher noch einen recht starken Antritt.
> 
> ...




was is mit dem knacken aus dem selle italia sattel? is das auch weg? oder haste das knacken nur aus dem sattel vermutet und die vorgeschlagenen maßnahmen der user haben geholfen das knacken zu beseitigen ohne am sattel was gemacht zu haben. ich habe nämlich auch ein knacken, für das ich einen selle italia sattel verantwortlich mache.


----------



## Dauerposter (13. Mai 2008)

@probschdi: Der Selle Italia knackt definitiv und unabhängig vom Lagerproblem am Hinterbau! Der Sattel ist federnd gelagert, bei Druckbelastung knackt er. Abhilfe hat bei mir ein wenig Haushaltsöl in die Fürhung des Gestells geschaffen; besser noch mit WD40 oder Brunox. Geräuschfrei ist er aber immer noch nicht, jedoch deutlich leiser so dass man sich nicht mehr schämen muss 

Wie wäre es, wenn du das Bike mal auf die Geräusche testest, wenn du

a) den Sattel demontierst (oder gegen einen anderen austauscht) oder
b) die Sattelstütze komplett entfernst?


----------



## Dauerposter (13. Mai 2008)

Zum Hauptproblem:

Wie befürchtet ist es was Größeres 

Aber mal von vorne: Heute das Bike beim Rabe abgegeben. Die Schraubverbindung wollte man mir anstandslos ersetzen, ich bestand dann noch auf eine Durchschau der anderen Lager des Hinterbaus. Wurde ebenfalls zugesagt und das Rad sollte bis heute Abend fertig werden.

Vorhin war ich zur Abholung dort. Problem erkannt und beseitigt. Ich bestand auf eine Probefahrt zwecks Geräuschen. Man wollte mich jedoch lieber gleich verabschieden, da kurz vor Geschäftsschluss, außerdem sei sicher alles ok. Geräusche könnte man mit Brunox beseitigen :flop:

Bin dann 300m auf und abgefahren und konnte das schlagende Geräusch nach ein paar Antritten wieder vernehmen, jedoch nur schwach.

Abgestiegen und Spiel kontrolliert: Horstlink rechts spielt wieder 4-5mm  Entweder hat man das nicht überprüft oder 300m Fahrt reichen bereits.

Also wieder rein, anderer, sehr freundlicher Mechaniker will es nochmal zerlegen und den Fehler finden. Nach ein paar Minuten ruft er mich dann aufgeregt in die Werkstatt, sowas hätte er noch nie gesehen.

Das Problem in Kürze:

Das rechte Horstlink-Gelenk bildet die rechte Kettenstrebe. Von Seiten des Tretlagers her bildet die Kettenstrebe eine Gabel (Teil A), in welche der hintere Teil der Kettenstrebe vom Schaltwerk her hineinkommt (Teil B). 

Die Gabel des Teil A ist nun ca. 4mm breiter als Teil B, d.h. der hintere Teil passt nicht plan in die Gabel sondern mit ordentlich Luft.

In diesen drei Teilen befindet sich dann eine Bohrung, in der das eigentliche Lager sitzt. Die Konstruktion wird dann von einem verschraubten Bolzen gehalten, auf welchem gleichzeitig die beiden verbauten Industrielager laufen. Die beiden Industrielager stecken in der Bohrung des Teils B. Die Lager lassen sich mit der Hand rausdrücken und können somit beliebig nach links oder rechts in der Bohrung hin- und herrutschen. An jedem Lager kommt dann außen eine Distanzscheibe hin, die Gabelaufnahme ist aber trotzdem noch nicht komplett ausgefüllt.

Der Mechaniker meinte nun, am Rahmen wurde gemurxt. Eigentlich müsste in der Bohrung des Teils B in der Mitte (also zwischen den beiden Industrielagern) ein Steg sein, so dass die Lager nicht beliebig nach links oder rechts rutschen können. In meinem Rahmen wurde wohl zu großzügig gefräst.

Daher rührt also das ständige seitliche Spiel und dessen Folge ist bei Belastung durch Kettenzug das Knacken. Nicht die Lager selber spielen, sie rutschen auf dem Bolzen je nach Belastung aus dem Lagsersitz in die Belastungsrichtung und dann wieder zurück. Da die Gabel so großzügig dimensioniert ist, kann Teil B darin ordentlich hin- und herwackeln.

Der Mechaniker hatte mit dem Modell noch keine Erfahrung, da das AMS 125 seit 2008 eine andere Konstruktion hätte. Morgen will er mit Cube telefonieren, ob das so vorgesehen ist oder bei mir ein Außreisser ist. Ersteres könne er sich nicht vorstellen da das eine grobe Schlamperei wäre.

Es kann ja auch nicht sein, dass nur die Schraubverbindung das seitliche Spiel begrenzt. Man müsste die Gabel mittels der Schraubverbindung quasi zusammendrücken um ein normales seitliches Spiel zu erreichen. Das verträgt aber auf Dauer weder das Alu der Kettenstrebe noch die Schraube.

Habe mit dem Bike mal wieder die Ar***karte gezogen. Hoffentlich nur mit meinem Exemplar und nicht mit der gesamten Gattung. Wenn es ein Einzelfall ist, muss halt ein neuer Hinterbau her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probschdi (13. Mai 2008)

Dauerposter schrieb:


> @probschdi: Der Selle Italia knackt definitiv und unabhängig vom Lagerproblem am Hinterbau! Der Sattel ist federnd gelagert, bei Druckbelastung knackt er. Abhilfe hat bei mir ein wenig Haushaltsöl in die Fürhung des Gestells geschaffen; besser noch mit WD40 oder Brunox. Geräuschfrei ist er aber immer noch nicht, jedoch deutlich leiser so dass man sich nicht mehr schämen muss
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn du das Bike mal auf die Geräusche testest, wenn du
> 
> ...



mittels ausschlußprinzip bin ich auf fehlersuche nach den knackgeräuschen gegangen. 
zuerst komplette reinigung von sattelrohr, sattelstütze, sattel und sattelklemmung. das brachte nichts. wenn ich im stehen fahre und das bike richtig rannehme, knackt auch nix. dann wieder auf den sattel setzen und das knacken is da. 
ich hatte die ritchey wcs sattelstütze montiert. da diese auch probleme macht (hält den sattel nicht in der eingestellten position; befestigungsschrauben lösen sich bei jeder fahrt) habe ich diese reklamiert und fahre derzeit eine andere sattelstütze eines anderen herstellers mit anderer klemmung als bei der ritchey. die geräusche waren anfangs weg, sind nach ner tour heute aber wieder da. 
wenn ich mich auf den sattel setze und nur mit dem hintern kräftig hin- und herruckel, sind die geräusche ebenfalls da. und die sind, wie du schon sagst, echt peinlich. da kauft MANN schon hochpreisige teile und immer is irgendwas. das nervt. 
ich habe mal bei paul lange (deutscher ansprechpartner für selle italia) nachgefragt, ob probleme mit knackgeräuschen bei selle italia bekannt sind. wenn der geantwortet hat, geb ich dir bescheid. 
die idee mit dem satteltauschen is nich schlecht. muß ich allerdings beim händler fragen, ob er mal nen sattel rausrückt, da ich keinen überflüssigen sattel rummliegen hab. den von meinem demnächst eintreffenden rennrad brauch ich wohl nich nehmen, is nämlich das selbe modell. wenn das mal kein fehler war!?
wünsch dir viel glück bei der behebung deiner anderen bikeprobleme.


----------



## Dauerposter (13. Mai 2008)

Ich tippe auf den Sattel. Der Max Flite knackst auch nach den Erfahrungen anderer ordentlich, siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267846&highlight=knacken+selle



> wÃ¼nsch dir viel glÃ¼ck bei der behebung deiner anderen bikeprobleme.



Danke! Wie du schon schreibst, wirklich frustrierend dass solche Probleme noch in der 2000â¬-Liga auftreten...


----------



## Muehi (13. Mai 2008)

Moin,

erstmal noch viel Glück bei der Problembehebung. 

Kann zwar nicht wirklich was zur Konstruktion des Horst-Link Lagers beim AMS125 sagen, vermute aber aus deiner bisherigen Beschreibung, dass es ähnlich wie beim Stereo aufgebaut sein wird, der Bolzen z.b. sieht auch aus wie der vom Stereo. 

Die Lager in der Kettenstrebe lassen sich bei mir nicht mit der Hand bewegen, die sind gut eingepresst. Zwischen beiden Lagern ist auch ein Steg, wie dick der ist, kann ich derzeit schlecht beurteilen. 
Fehlt nun dieser Steg, können die Lager mitsamt ihren Distanzscheiben nach innen rutschen, und schon ist der Abstand zwischen beiden Teilen im Eimer. 
Bei mir füllen die Distanzscheiben den freien Raum gut aus, beide Teile passen saugend zusammen. 

Neben der Nachfrage bei Cube könnte man sich auch mal die andere Kettenstrebe anschauen, ob dort auch der Steg fehlt und sich die Lager auch mit der Hand herausdrücken lassen.


----------



## Dauerposter (15. Mai 2008)

Das andere Horstlink hat den Fehler scheinbar nicht. Beim rechten Horstlink wurde wohl einfach zu viel rausgefräst.

Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen, der kleine Arbeiter bei Kinesis oder Cube wird wohl kaum freiwillig zu seinem Chef rennen und den versauten Hinterbau melden.

Schaun mer mal, ob der Kunde überhaupt was merkt  Einen Eisdielenfahrer hätte mein AMS sicherlich überaus zufriedengestellt...


----------



## probschdi (16. Mai 2008)

servus!

ich hab bei meinem bikehersteller FAT nachgefragt, ob knackgeräusche bekannt sind. antwort war, ich solle die schrauben der umlenkwippe lösen, kräftig fetten und die geräusche wären weg.
hab ich getan - kein erfolg. hab dann die gesamten hinterbau- und dämpferschrauben gelöst und gefettet, alles wieder zusammengebaut - kein erfolg.
sattel abgeschraubt, bike belastet, knackgeräusch noch da. der selle italia is also unschuldig. sorry selle italia!!

und jetzt kommt die lösung meiner knackgeräusche: da ich das fett nun schon mal draußen hatte, hab ich die sattelrohrschelle abgeschraubt und eingeschmiert, alles wieder montiert und die geräusche sind seit dem weg. 
die schelle hatt´  ich schon mal im verdacht, aber saubermachen allein hat nicht gerreicht. ordentlich fett brachte die lösung. 

die knackgeräusche waren wirklich ordentlich laut, bei jeder bodenwelle hörbar und haben mir fast den letzten nerv geraubt. jetzt bin ich erlöst und wünsche euch ebenfalls viel erfolg bei der geräuschbeseitigung. vielleicht bringt mein tipp euch die erlösung!!


----------



## RobGonzoo (18. Mai 2008)

@Dauerposter

Habe gerade erst von Deinem Problem gelesen. Mein Beileid, sowas ist mehr als ärgerlich. Im anderen Thread "Lagerprobleme" habe ich ein Foto von meinem Host-Link reingestellt, heute Nachmittag könnte ich den Hinterbau auch zerlegen und mir die Sache genauer ansehen. Eine Schieblehre müsste ich auch noch irgendwo liegen haben. 

Oder ist mittlerweile klar, dass es sich um einen Herstellungsfehler handelt? Dann würde ich gerne auf die Operation am Bike verzichten. Denn momentan knackt da nix. Never change a running system...


----------



## Dauerposter (18. Mai 2008)

@RobGonzoo:

Danke für das Angebot, aber lass dein Bike lieber ganz.

Nach den Aussagen des Händlers handelt es sich um einen Einzelfall. Neuer Hinterbau ist bereits unterwegs.

Ich hoffe mein AMS kommende Woche zurückzubekommen, dann werde ich hier weiter berichten.


----------



## Dauerposter (20. Mai 2008)

Der neue Hinterbau ist immer noch nicht da.

In Zeiten von möglichem Expressversand binnen 24h ist eine Wartezeit von Mittwoch bis Dienstag schon erbärmlich...

Naja, in 4 Tagen läuft die Nachfrist ab, dann können die ihr Zeugs dauerhaft wieder haben und ich geh zur Konkurrenz.


----------



## kneesliding (21. Mai 2008)

Moin,

bin gestern mit mein Nagelneuen Stereo gefahren und nach circa 1 stunde hatte ich auch diesen knack geräusch.
Kann es sein das der Rad ein einfahr zeit braucht?

Habe versucht heute die geräusche zu lokalisieren, aber jetzt ist nichts zu hören.
Vielleicht passierts nur wenn die Lagern warm geworden sind??

Gruß

Pete


----------



## Dauerposter (21. Mai 2008)

Schau einfach mal alle Gelenke durch ob Spiel vorhanden oder Schrauben locker sind. Die Schrauben müssen jedoch alle nach Drehmomentvorgaben angezogen werden (Daten siehe Cube Homepage), im besten Fall also mit Drehmomentschlüssel.

Ist das Geräusch abhängig von der Kurbelbelastung? Wenn ja, erst Antrieb überprüfen (Pedale, Kurbeln, Innenlager, Kettenblätter, Kassete, Kette, Freilauf)


Sattel und Sattelstütze kannst du ausschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## probschdi (21. Mai 2008)

jungs, vergesst die sattelrohrschelle nicht! die auf jeden fall reinigen und dick fett drauf! ich hatte auch sehr laute knackgeräusche bei jeder bodenwelle. hab den kompletten hinterbau und den dämpfer abgeschraubt, gereinigt und gefettet. hat alles nix gebracht. am ende war´s die sattelrohrschelle.


----------



## engel-freak (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir waren die Lager am Hinterbau kaum gefettet   Seitdem das gemacht ist, hab ich komplett Ruhe. Das ist jetzt fast ein Jahr her  

Gruß vom engel-freak


----------



## kneesliding (22. Mai 2008)

Hi,

kann ich den der Sattelroh einfetten obwohle der aus Karbon ist?
Hinterbau ausbauen geht bei mir nicht, habe kein Drehmomentschlüssel  

Wird es eventuell spätestens bei der erstinpektion machen lassen.

Gruß

PEte


----------



## tutterchen (22. Mai 2008)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann ich den der Sattelroh einfetten obwohle der aus Karbon ist?
> Hinterbau ausbauen geht bei mir nicht, habe kein Drehmomentschlüssel
> ...



für carbonteile gibt es die gut stinkende montagepaste von dynamic, um 10 teuro im fachhandel.


----------



## Dauerposter (25. Mai 2008)

Habe nun am letzten Tag der Frist mein Rad repariert zurückbekommen, es wurden die Sitzstreben getauscht.

Bis jetzt fährt es sich einwandfrei. Der Hinterbau ist merklich steifer und der Antritt wird unmittelbarer in Vortrieb umgesetzt.


----------



## kneesliding (28. Mai 2008)

So,

habe ein wenig WD-40 auf die gelenke gesprüht und jetzt ist der Knacken weg 

Gruß

Pete


----------



## Muehi (28. Mai 2008)

Moin,

WD-40 ist an dieser Stelle meiner Meinung nach kontraproduktiv. Kurzfristig mags helfen, blöderweise ist das Mittel nun auch nen Entfetter, mit guten Kriecheigenschaften. 
Bei Lagern, die sich ja in den Gelenken befinden, kann dies den Tod bedeuten. 

Bei Knackgeräuschen lieber die entsprechenden Bolzen lösen, altes Fett/Dreck abwischen, und ne neue Fettpackung drauf. 

²Dauerposter:
Dann wünsche ich noch viel Spass damit, und hoffentlich wars nur nen Einzelfehler.


----------



## Hjoerch (14. Juni 2008)

mein Senf zum Thema 
nach intensiver Fehlersuche, stellte ich fest, dass der im Bogen geführte,kunststoffummantelte Schaltzug besonders im wiegetritt gegen die Sattelstützenklemme schlug. Es war gottseidank kein hitec- prob  
Senf Ende


----------



## Dauerposter (27. August 2008)

So, nachdem knapp drei Monate Ruhe war, stelle ich eben fest, dass die Verschraubung des besagten Horstlinks an der Innenseite zerstört ist. Der Kopf des Sicherungsbolzens ist einfach abgerissen. 

Ganz toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobGonzoo (27. August 2008)

Ich wage auch mal ganz vorsichtig zu behaupten, dass das Horstlink beim AMS auf der Kettenseite nicht den Belastungen gewachsen ist. Nach gut 2500km war bei mir das Aussenlager defekt, und jetzt knapp 2000km nach dem Austausch gibt es wieder Knackgeräusche aus der Gegend.
Garantieabwicklung über meinen Händler war problemlos, ich habe einen kompletten Lagersatz zugeschickt bekommen.

Was mich wundert ist, dass bei Dir der Bolzen abschert. Dazu müsste ein Lager ja völlig festsitzen und das hätte sich doch vorher schon bemerkbar machen sollen.


----------



## Janus1972 (27. August 2008)

hab ähnliche probs mit meinem sting. bei mir knarrt der hinterbau auch. war schon 2 mal beim händler. einen versuch hat er noch, danach wirds wohl nen echter garantiefall. bin letzten samstag mit einem gefahren der hat sein stereo 2 minuten bevor wir gestartet sind vom händler zurückbekommen (war 4 wochen bei cube wegen knarrendem hinterbau). was soll ich sagen, wir waren keine 5 minuten unterwegs und wir dachten ihm fällt der hinterbau auseinander so hat es geknackt und das nach 4 wochen bei cube zum check


----------



## Dauerposter (27. August 2008)

War beim Händler. Soll nun einen komplett neuen Hinterbau bekommen, da die Buchse am Horstlink verhunzt ist. Beim letzten Mal gab es nur neue Sitzstreben.

Auf der Innenseite ist es wohl die Kontermutter, sie soll sich angeblich nur gelöst haben. Kann ich aber nicht glauben, da Cube doch hoffentlich Loctite o.ä. verwendet.


----------



## RobGonzoo (27. August 2008)

Die Schraubensicherung ist aber nur "mittelfest". Ist also schon möglich, dass sich die Schraubverbindung irgendwann durch die Vibrationen losrappelt (Stollenreifen auf Asphalt). Ein Fully ist eine mechanisch aufwändige und anfällige Konstruktion und erfordert leider ständige Beobachtung und Wartung. In meinem Album ist ein Foto von kompletten Lagerkit eines AMS. Viele Teile, viele Fehlermöglichkeiten..


----------



## Dauerposter (28. August 2008)

Aber doch bitte nicht nach 300km gemäßigter Touren?

Ansonsten sollte Cube gleich einen PKW-Werkstatt-Begleitservice anbieten...


----------



## kneesliding (1. September 2008)

Tag,

wollte heute eine runde drehen und habe festgestellt das ein Bolzen an der Hinterbau kaputt ist.
Der Bolzen an der innenseite, der Kopf is abgebrochen Bzw. auseinander gefallen 







Das rad ist erst 12 wochen alt!!!


Hoffentlich dauert es nicht lang bis es repariert ist, wir wollten am WE nach Feiburg fahren 

So ein mist.....

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dauerposter (1. September 2008)

Langsam glaube ich meinem Händler ohnehin nicht mehr. "Äußerst seltene Einzelfälle" bei CUBE sollen das sein. Specialized wäre in diesem Jahr zigfach schlimmer.


----------



## QUATTROXLS (1. September 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe das geliche problem. 
Fahre ein Cube LTD RACE.
Das Bike ist erst 2 Wochen alt. 
Ich fahre noch nicht lange regelmäßig un dachte das wäre normal...
Mein Vater fährt das gleiche Bike und hat auch die Geräusche.. sind aber nicht so laut.  Dessen Bike ist ca. 1 Woche älter. 

Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach tun?

Danke für eure Antwort


----------



## Dauerposter (5. September 2008)

So, jetzt steht mein AMS 125 schon seit über eine Woche in der Werkstatt ohne jede Rückmeldung.

Habe heute den Laden zweimal angerufen(z. Zt. kommt man ab und an wenigstens durch) und wurde zur Werkstatt weiterverbunden, und bin zweimal aus der Leitung geflogen   Meine Handynummer ist im Reparaturauftrag hinterlegt, meinen Namen und die Servicenummer haben die, aber auf die Idee mal zurückzurufen kommt da keiner...

Beim dritten Versuch habe ich es dann geschafft, jemanden zu erreichen, der mir Auskunft geben konnte.

Mein Rad kann nicht gefunden werden. Super. Lustig auch die Frage, ob ich mir denn sicher wäre, das Rad auch in dieser Filiale abgegeben zu haben. Für wie blöd halten die einen?

Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass man entgegen meines ausdrücklichen Wunsches das Komplettrad nun doch an Cube eingeschickt hat. Das wäre natürlich eine Riesensauerei, wer weiß wielange Cube sich damit Zeit lässt. Vor allem geht es hier um mein Eigentum, dass nicht ohne meine Zustimmung in der Weltgeschichte herumgeschickt werden darf. 

Ich hatte mit dem Geschäftsführer vereinbart, dass man das Rad soweit wieder fahrtauglich macht (also die Schraubverbindung am Horstlink repariert) und micht dann benachrichtigt. Parallel sollte bei Cube ein neuer Hinterbau angefordert werden, der dann im Ladengeschäft verbaut werden sollte.

Das Ganze läuft übrigens über den Geschäftsführer direkt unter dem Vermerk "Eilt". 

Möge sich anhand dieser Vorfälle jeder selbst eine Meinung über die Fa. Rabe Professional Bike Systems in München bilden.

Ich für meinen Teil bin nun kurz davor, vom Kaufvertrag zurücktzutreten, obwohl ich mit dem AMS 125 an sich eigentlich zufrieden gewesen bin.

Aber meine Geduld ist irgendwann ausgereizt. Das AMS habe ich nun seit Mai, und wenn bis Mitte nächster Woche nichts passiert stand es davon einen ganzen Monat nur in der Werkstatt rum.

EDIT: Ein Rückruf, das Bike wurde nun doch gefunden. Aber natürlich noch kein Hinterbau von Cube da und auch sonst nichts gemacht. Soll bis heute Abend nun soweit gerichtet sein, dass ich vorübergehend wieder damit fahren kann.


----------



## kneesliding (5. September 2008)

Tcha,

von Cuber bokommst du im moment nichts!! 
ich warte auf 2 Schraube um mein Hinterbau zu reparieren.
Die haben am Montag die Falschen geschickt, und da es jetzt "Eurobike" ist, 
Hat CUBE bis mitte nächste woche dicht gemacht.

Das nennt man Kundenzufreidenheit.

Gruß

Pete


----------



## Dauerposter (5. September 2008)

Das mit der Eurobike hat man mir auch vorgehalten. Ist schon traurig, wenn wegen einer Messe eine komplette Firma lahmgelegt ist, aber in dieser Branche kann man sich sowas wohl noch erlauben.

Das soll aber nicht mein Problem sein: Wenn der Händler nicht binnen angmessener Zeit zu Potte kommt, kann er das Rad wieder haben. Und spätestens dann fällt es wieder auf Cube zurück.


----------



## kneesliding (5. September 2008)

Mein Problem ist halt wegen diesen Eurobike, muss ich mein Urlaub verscheiben.

Und wenn ein Neues Rad ansteht, dann wird ich es mir 2mal überlegen ein Cube weider zu kaufen.

Das Rad ist auch nur 12 wochen alt, und dann so ein "material" fehler. 
Kann mal passieren, aber wenn ich 3000 ausgeben, erwarte ich vom Hersteller ein bisschen mehr.

Wenn der IFA in Frankfurt stattfindet, machen VW, Audi und Co auch nicht "Dicht"



Pete


----------



## Dauerposter (5. September 2008)

Sehr ärgerlich. 

Hast du schonmal ein paar Cube Händler abgeklappert zwecks den Schrauben?  Welches Gelenk ist denn an deinem Stero betroffen?

Eine neue Geschäftsidee: Cube Ersatzteile vertreiben. Das muss so sein wie damals Bananen in der DDR verkaufen zu können 

PS: Was haben VW und Audi mit der IFA zu tun?


----------



## kneesliding (5. September 2008)

Ooops

ich meinte natürlich den IAA.

Bin Englander und kann nichts dafür 

Schrauben für den hier, die haben anstatt den Schauben Lager gesendet.


----------



## Dauerposter (5. September 2008)

Wenn es wirklich um den Urlaub geht, schau doch mal zu einem Schraubenhändler:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=schrauben+kaiserslautern&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## kneesliding (5. September 2008)

Danke für den Tipp,

hab aber den Urluab schon verschoben Heute morgen 
Aber den Wetter im moment ist es vielleicht besser.....

Gruß

Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dauerposter (5. September 2008)

Habe vorhin mein Rad abgeholt. Was sagt man mir dann: Es war schon längst fertig (also die provsisorische Reparatur zum vorübergehenden Fahren), aufgrund Krankheit des Mechanikers hat man aber vergessen mich anzurufen.

Toller Service 

Und jetzt kommt der Knaller:

Der Hinterbau habe vorgestern die Fa. Cube verlassen. Allerdings in der Farbe anodized black (mein AMS ist schwarz-rot). Cube kann den Hinterbau in 22" in rot-schwarz nicht mehr liefern. Es wäre ja schon Saisonende.

Das schlägt dem Fass den Boden aus. Hätte ich mich zwischendrin nicht nach meinem Rad erkundigt, hätte man mir wohl einfach einen falschfarbenen Hinterbau reingesetzt.

Was ist Cube eigentlich für ein Unternehmen? Primitiv hoch drei. Für ein noch nichtmal ein halbes Jahr altes Bike keine passenden Rahmenteile mehr verfügbar. Wie soll das eigentlich mit der Rahmengarantie laufen, wenn nach ein paar Monaten schon nichts mehr verfügbar ist.

Ich werde das auf keinen Fall hinnehmen. Wenn der anodized black Hinterbau wenigstens nur schwarz wäre, aber er hat leider auch diese dreifarbigen Logos drauf (wegen denen ich seinerzeit das AMS auch nicht in dieser Farbe genommen habe).

Von dem gesunkenen Wiederverkaufswert eines solchen, farblich zusammengeschusterten Bikes mal abgesehen...

Ich bin langsam wirklich tief enttäuscht, sowohl von Cube als auch vom Rabe.


----------



## craigfab (9. September 2008)

Hallo Dauerposter

erstmal herzliches Beileid, da gíbt man einen Haufen Geld für ein Fahrrad aus, und dann sowas! Fehlt nur noch, dass Dein Nachbar sich wahrscheinlich ein bike im Baumarkt für nen Appel und ein Ei gekauft hat und seins laüft wie am Schnürchen, oder? Also ich wäre wahrscheinlich schon längst ausgeflippt und hätte den Laden kurz und klein geschlagen. Respekt, dass du trotzdem so ruhig bleibst.

Ich kenne die Rabe Filliale in Sendling nur vom "mal kurz reinschauen", gekauft habe ich dort aber noch nichts. Und selbst da hatte ich schon das Gefühl, dass die irgendwie "verpeilt" sind. Ist aber nur der Eindruck.

*GANZ ANDERS IN OBERHACHING*

AMS PRO gekauft (Juli 2005):
Umbau: XT (Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kurbel) in XTR, andere Laufräder (MAVIC Crossmax), anderer Sattel

nur Aufpeis für Material bezahlt, Montage war kostenlos

kleine Reperaturen in den letzten drei Jahren manchmal kostenlos, meistens günstig und vor allem immer richtig ausgeführt.

Ich hatte vor ca. 3 Wochen einen kleinen Unfall mit dem Bike, und bin dabei so blöd links auf den Bordstein gefallen, dass dadurch die Bremsaufnahme hinten links an der Sitzstebe verbogen war. ich bin damit gleich zu RABE (Oberhaching):

Ich: Unfall gehabt, Hinterrad blockiert
Mechaniker: Kein Wunder, Bremsaufnahme verbogen
Ich: Kann man das wieder gerade biegen
Mechaniker: Geht scho, aber gefährlich, weil sie evtl. abbrechen kann
Ich: und jetzt?
Mechaniker: Ich ruf morgen Cube an, ob die noch Ersatzteile vom 05er ham
Ich: neuer Rahmen wird aber teuer
Mechaniker: (schulterzucken)
Ich: o.k. aber bitte mich anrufen, und mir sagen, wie teuer!

2 Tage später klingelts Handy:
Mechaniker: Cube hat Ersatzteil (Sitzstrebe) noch. kostet inclusive Einbau 100! Soll ich bestellen?
Ich: O.K. machen wir!

6 Tage später (incl. Wochenende) war mein Bike fertig. Habs abgeholt (5 Minuten vor Ladenschluss). Wollt gleich zahlen, aber der Verkäufer hat gemeint, ich soll doch erstmal Probefahren, ob auch alles paßt! Bin ich dann auch: alles perfekt; kein Knarzen, kein Schleifen der Bremsscheibe, nichts, nur dass Summen der Reifen auf dem Asphalt.

Langer (sehr langer) Rede kurzer Sinn: RABE in oberhaching find ich einfach super, probier's doch mal da mit deinem Bike. Ich glaube die machen auch keine Probleme, wenn du sagst, du hast dein Bike in sendling gekauft!


----------



## Dauerposter (9. September 2008)

In Oberhaching habe ich seinerzeit die Kaufentscheidung getroffen 

Beratung war gut. Gekauft habe ich dann in Sendling, weil nur die meine Größe hatten.

Als dann die ersten Probleme am Hinterbau auftraten, war der Service dort eine Katastrophe. Ich hätte gute zwei Wochen auf einen Werkstatttermin warten sollen. Ok, es war Hochsaison, aber Rabe stellt an Fremdräderreparaturen ohnehin ziemliche Ansprüche (nur Rennräder und MTB, stehen hinter Rabe-Rädern im Service zurück, um eigenen Kunden einen "bestmöglichen Service" zu bieten). Darunter verstehe ich keine Wartezeit von zwei Wochen  für ein erst wenige Tage altes "Mittelklassefahrrad".

Man wirkte dort auch relativ desinteressiert.

Da ich derzeit das Rad eh nicht nutzen kann harre ich mal der Dinge. Aber optimistisch bin ich schon lange nicht mehr...


----------



## Dauerposter (18. September 2008)

So, nachdem das AMS nun seit fast zwei Wochen nur im Zimmer in der Ecke stand (irgendwie ist mir die Lust am und das Vertrauen in das Bike verloren gegangen) bekam ich gestern einen Anruf vom Rabe: Der Hinterbau sei nun endlich komplett da (beim letzten Mal hat es Cube geschafft, nur die Kettenstreben zu liefern).

Ich entgegnete sofort dass es bestimmt die falsche Farbe wäre. "Nein!".

Nun gut, man wollte einen Termin für den Einbau vereinbaren und wir haben noch weiter "verhandelt" (nicht dass der Austausch der Lager wieder nicht gemacht wird, ich möchte nicht die originalen Lager des AMS ein zweites mal in einen anderen Hinterbau verbaut haben) kommt zum Schluss die überraschende Erkenntnis: Sie haben das AMS ja in schwarz-rot lackiert, der Hinterbau ist aber schwarz eloxiert 

Da nun wohl Fakt ist, dass der Hinterbau in meiner Farbe nicht mehr kommt, suche ich nach Alternativen, die da wären:

1. An vorhandenes Bike den falschfarbenen Hinterbau montieren lassen. Möchte und muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen. Auch mit einer finanziellen Entschädigung möchte ich das nicht, da es erstens blöd ausschaut und zweitens das Rad im Fall der Fälle unverkäuflich macht. Wer möchte schon ein zusammengeschustertes Farbmixbike?

2. Komplett neuer Rahmen, aber dann auch nur in schwarz eloxiert. Möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht, da mir schwarz damals deutlich schlechter gefallen hat wie das ausgesuchte rot-schwarz. Zum anderen würden dann wohl alle Komponenten meines Rades einfach nur umgebaut, was der Haltbarkeit auch nicht förderlich ist.

3. Upgrade auf einen 2009er Rahmen. Wann würde ein 2009er Rahmenkit bei Cube verfügbar sein? Bestimmt erst April-Mai 2009?

4. Upgrade im Fahrradmodell, evtl. Stereo.

Was fallen euch noch für Lösungen ein?


----------



## craigfab (18. September 2008)

Hallo Dauerposter

5. BIKE KOMPLETT ZURÜCKGEBEN und Geld zurück bekommen! Bin zwar ein Fan von CUBE bzw. RABE (siehe oben), aber genug ist genug.


----------



## Dauerposter (18. September 2008)

Daran habe ich natürlich bereits gedacht, aber vergessen hinzuschreiben. Das Problem an der Sache ist halt, dass ich beim Rabe noch etliches Zubehör gekauft habe (rund 300 Euro) und auch im Laufe der Zeit weitere Investitionen getätigt habe (Montageständer, Pflegemittel, Kleidung). Und spätestens da geht der Streit dann los, wie das zu ersetzen ist.


----------



## WilliButz (19. September 2008)

...oder mal zum Anwalt gehen... statt: 

http://forum.jurathek.de/showthread.php?t=88782


dafür sollte das Geld bei dem Bikepreis ja noch reichen

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Dauerposter (19. September 2008)

WilliButz schrieb:


> ...oder mal zum Anwalt gehen... statt:
> 
> http://forum.jurathek.de/showthread.php?t=88782
> 
> ...



Mach dir mal keine Sorgen, Willi.

Ich stehe selbst vor der Zweiten Juristischen Staatsprüfung und Rechtsschutz ist für den Fall der Fälle ebenfalls vorhanden.

Vielleicht bin ich gerade deswegen jemand, der nicht sofort mit RA droht.


----------



## Dauerposter (10. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten: Nach über einem Monat hat man nun einen neuen Komplettrahmen in meiner Farbe und Größe aufgetrieben. Gestern abend hingebracht, heute fertig. 

Rahmen schaut soweit sehr gut aus und schein kein Rückläufer aus anderweitigen Gründen zu sein. Werde am WE mal eine längere Probeausfahrt unternehmen und hoffe nun auf ein haltbareres Bike 

PS: Mein XT Pedale wurden mir wegen eines Lagerschadens nun auch ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

